# Newpowa solar?



## Supercaravan (Dec 14, 2021)

Whats your opinion on Newpowa solar? We don't have an extravagant amount of cash to spend on our first solar set up but we don't wana buy something that will leave us high and dry. Has anyone tried this equipment and how did it treat you?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Never heard of it. Solar installation companies are very local here.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

If it’s grid tied equipment I’m sure it will be ok as long as it’s installed by a solar company . 
If you are off grid I would buy tier one equipment and. Install it yourself .


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

They cater mostly to the 12V RV/CAMPER kind of customer, so from a W/$ perspective they are quite pricy. Some of their charge controllers look suspiciously like Epever's older discontinued models.

Their products are likely to be OK, but I'd say you can do better. Going by your moniker, "Supercaravan" I'm guessing you might be looking for a 12V RV system? What kind of power range are you looking for?

For an RV, keep in mind that if your panels are laying flat on the roof, they'll never be at an optimal angle to the sun, so you need to incorporate a "fudgefactor" into your math to determine what you need. For example, let's say you have two Trojan T-105 batteries wired in series to get 12V that you want to charge. Optimal charging is at about 1/8th of rated capacity, and the T-105 is rated at 250Ah.

The math works out to be (250Ah/8fold) = 31.25A.

To get 31.25A with a 75% fudgefactor, you'll need... (31.25A X 13Vcharging)/0.75 = 542W of panels. That would be two 260-270W panels. Look on Craigslist for a local seller of panels that size. Don't mail order them. Buy locally with local pickup. I've gotten panels in that size range for 52-75$ each with local pickup.

These are going to be high-voltage grid-tie panels, so you will want to buy a MPPT charge controller that will transform the raw high-voltage down to battery charging voltage. Most likely two of these panels in series would have a Voc of ~80V, so Epever makes a 40A controller that can handle 100V for as little as 113$.








Epever 40A MPPT Solar Charge Controller 12V/24V Tracer4210AN Regulator 100V PV | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Epever 40A MPPT Solar Charge Controller 12V/24V Tracer4210AN Regulator 100V PV at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





So, two 75$ panels = 150$
Epever controller = 113$
Two Trojan batteries 150$ each = 300$
Throw in a few bucks for wire/fuses/connectors, and call it 600$ for a 3000Wh system. (1500Wh usable)
To power AC stuff, add an inverter, so add another 400$ for a total of 1000$





Samlex PST-1000-12 Pure Sine Wave Inverter - RES Supply


Free Shipping! Samlex PST-1000-12 Pure Sine Wave Inverter, PST Series, 1000W, 12VDC, 120VAC, 160A, 60Hz, UL Listed, FCC Compliant




ressupply.com


----------



## Supercaravan (Dec 14, 2021)

I just bought 3 x 100w semi-Felix solar panel from Newpowa https://www.newpowa.com/products/100...21671734&_ss=r I only spent $298 dollars for 3 solar panels,they are doing a Christmas campaign(take $50 off for purchase $300), I am waiting for the shipping, hope it work well


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

You got ripped off. That is very overpriced.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

RJ2019 said:


> You got ripped off. That is very overpriced.


I tried, but some people just won't listen.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

MichaelK! said:


> I tried, but some people just won't listen.


I think the OP is trying to discreetly advertise. We had another poster here not long ago doing the same sort of thing with the same cheap junk brand. I'm very suspicious.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I purchased this newpowa 100 watt and it is doing great.


----------

